# Estring Placement



## syprice (Nov 30, 2011)

I cannot find a code for this procedure. It seems it could fall under the E & M code. Please Help if any suggestions. 
Thanks, Sophia


----------



## ajs (Nov 30, 2011)

syprice said:


> I cannot find a code for this procedure. It seems it could fall under the E & M code. Please Help if any suggestions.
> Thanks, Sophia



Yep, it isn't really a procedure as such.  They just place the Estring in the vagina so you just bill the appropriate E/M code.


----------

